# TN State MECA Finals



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

Wishing all the TN competitors the best of luck tomorrow ! 

Hope to listen to a lot of really great sounding vehicles...

Sent from my SM-G900V


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2014)

A BIG congrats goes out to Tim Smith.... Won his class and Best of Show...!

Sent from my SM-G900V


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Congrats to everyone today! Pretty good turn out. Good to see everyone again. Mine did better than expected. Was really surprised and pleased to hear that Vinny actually liked it. I know I've still got some work to do but I feel a lot better about the progress. 

Kevin, Really digging on that cd you gave me. Lots of really good stuff there. Listened to it all the way home.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Sorry I couldn't make it up today. Who all was there?


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I believe there were 16 in SQ. Tim, Kevin, Steve, Kyle, Randy, Michael,the Knoxville crew....


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

The Knoxville crew here. We had a great time even though there were flies everywhere! Congrats to all the state champions


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Really enjoyed the show. The weather was perfect. Every car I listened to was better than the previous time I listened to them.


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

I had a great time at the show. I got to hang out with some great friends and the weather was perfect. Everyone really stepped it up for the show.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes, was a very nice day, great temp, great sounding vehicles and hanging out with friends, doesn't get much better.

Kelly, glad you liked the cd. It was fun working on getting that together.


----------

